# Senior can't urinate bladder is not working at all any advice?



## momtogolden+9 (Jun 17, 2015)

So our Golden Retriever has been completely healthy all these years. He has been a great dog perhaps too good. He started having issues over the weekend with urinating. He may have been holding it too long???He would try to go and try..... but nothing would come out despite him drinking fluids. On Monday morning we took him to the vet after being up with him most of the night in obvious pain, only to learn that when the vet pushed on his bladder a small amount of urine did come out. After running lots of tests they found that his bladder was ballooned out and was not going back. ( didn't realize the bladder is its' own muscle) The vet catheterized him and drained his bladder kept him over night but he still can't pee on his own. We went to visit him today and besides not being able to urinate he is so happy . The vet has been draining his bladder with the catheter to keep him comfortable and gave his some meds to see if his bladder would go back. The vet says that the nerves to his brain / bladder are not working even though he feels he needs to go , the communication is not allowing it . Only option is to drain his pee 3 times a day at the vet. Has anyone had this happen? Is there a way to catheterize the dog yourself, or drain the bladder ? HELP.... we will have to put him down if we can't help him urinate!!! We pick him up tomorrow and my husband is saying he will have to be put down on Thursday after we say goodbye to him tomorrow!


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

First of all you should really go see a specialist in neurology or internal med (not enough info to know which would be most helpful). Sounds like what your doc is saying is that there is weakness/loss of coordination to the detrusor muscle. Do you have access to a Veterinary School near you? That is my first recommendation. 

Second, an indwelling urinary catheter can be placed but then you will need to be conscious of urinary tract infections. 

With that being said... you really need to find out exactly what is causing the loss of function, Is there an underlying issue. A specialist will be able to guide you. 

I would not put your pup down, you still have options.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

You can also learn to do the draining yourself, you don't need the vet to do it.
Best of luck to you.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I second seeing a specialist about that before taking any drastic measures! Regular vets do not know everything - that is what specialists are for. 
In the meantime, yes, the vet can show you how to manually empty your dog's bladder with pressure from your hands - you just have to be gentle.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Momtogolden*



momtogolden+9 said:


> So our Golden Retriever has been completely healthy all these years. He has been a great dog perhaps too good. He started having issues over the weekend with urinating. He may have been holding it too long???He would try to go and try..... but nothing would come out despite him drinking fluids. On Monday morning we took him to the vet after being up with him most of the night in obvious pain, only to learn that when the vet pushed on his bladder a small amount of urine did come out. After running lots of tests they found that his bladder was ballooned out and was not going back. ( didn't realize the bladder is its' own muscle) The vet catheterized him and drained his bladder kept him over night but he still can't pee on his own. We went to visit him today and besides not being able to urinate he is so happy . The vet has been draining his bladder with the catheter to keep him comfortable and gave his some meds to see if his bladder would go back. The vet says that the nerves to his brain / bladder are not working even though he feels he needs to go , the communication is not allowing it . Only option is to drain his pee 3 times a day at the vet. Has anyone had this happen? Is there a way to catheterize the dog yourself, or drain the bladder ? HELP.... we will have to put him down if we can't help him urinate!!! We pick him up tomorrow and my husband is saying he will have to be put down on Thursday after we say goodbye to him tomorrow!


I agree with seeing a specialist. How old is your baby?


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I also echo the above comments in that you can learn empty the bladder and I would ask for a referral to a specialist.


----------



## momtogolden+9 (Jun 17, 2015)

Vet did suggest a specialist. Says it is something neurological. I thought perhaps a chiropractor for a dog....


----------



## momtogolden+9 (Jun 17, 2015)

The vet tried to manually drain his bladder but was only able to get a small trickle out. The problem is that he has 2 HUGE fatty tumors that hang down from his abdomen. The vet thinks they may be an issue. I looked up online and on youtube videos how to manually drain the bladder, the vet thinks that we would only be able to very partially drain it. This would mean that Max is constantly not comfortable with a mostly filled bladder....Thanks for the encouragement though!


----------



## momtogolden+9 (Jun 17, 2015)

Max is almost 13. His birthday is in October. He still chases and plays with our children and Grandchildren!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I agree with the advice to see a specialist. When my pup was 6 months old he suddenly stopped urinating and we had to see a specialist. There was medicine we put him on to help the muscles relax so that he can urinate. His ended up being prednisone related and a prostrate infection. It's happened twice now when he was on prednisone. Before they could give him the medicine to help relax the muscles, they needed to rule out other physical reasons that could be causing it. You can have a cath put in. A thread that comes to mind is the one by Sweet Lou who's dog became incontinent because of a botched neuter. There are options available once you figure out what you are dealing with. I'm sorry you're going through this.


----------



## momtogolden+9 (Jun 17, 2015)

The vet who has been taking care of Max came in today on his day off to check on him. He took him out for a walk and after he was unable to go he tried to manually empty his bladder. He is not sure why ( since they did an ultrasound and xray ) why he is unable to get more than a very small amount of urine to come out. He had to catheterize him again this morning.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

There may potentially be a medication that your veterinarian can try that would make it easier to manually express his bladder. Other than that, there aren't many options for detrusor atony if you are unable to express the bladder manually. Wishing you the best.


----------



## momtogolden+9 (Jun 17, 2015)

thanks so much for the reply. I think the vet said that is what he has. It does not sound hopeful.....


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

If you boy would not fight you, why can't you take him home and catheterize him 3x day? Mine would not allow it, but some GR are just so passive and allow the owners to do anything...maybe you could do this?
People with bladder dysfunction do this, why can't it be done to a dog?


----------



## momtogolden+9 (Jun 17, 2015)

I did look into that , watched a video through youtube. Looks somewhat complicated and somewhat easy. I think the biggest issue is infection. I think he would allow it. I took him out a little while ago and tried to manually express his bladder but only a few drips came out.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I know people who do self cathetertization and go years without infections. 
They just use an individual Betadine wipe to clean the urethral opening, insert, drain, done!
Seriously, if Max will allow it and there is someone home at the right intervals I bet once you have it down it would take less than 10 mins. There is also the cost, but just know even though the vet might tell you you need a new sterile cath every single time, you don't. They can be put in a Tupperware with a Betadine solution and re-used. 
I know dogs are different from people and my info may not be appropriate, but if it is I think it would be doable and then your Max can come home and y'all can continue enjoying each other! ♥


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

It really is not the easiest thing to do to catheterize dogs, and to do that 3 times a day to them, for the rest of their life. I cannot see a dog putting up with that, honestly. Dogs are not people.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so sorry you are facing this ordeal. I lost my girl Acadia bc of this issue with the catheter. She had bladder cancer and probably hemangio) after passing her senior health exam just 3 weeks before), but the immediate issue was she suddenly couldnt pee at all. Then when the catheter did go in she was mortified that she peed all over the place. The whole thing was crushing and so sad. I fought it and wracked my brains for options, but finally let her go bc she was not going to be able to understand any of it. I wish you strength for whatever decisions you make bc none of them are easy. I really believe the dogs know we love them.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Has the vet mentioned any medications that might relax the bladder to make emptying easier?
I cannot imagine catheterizing three times a day - I think that would cause major irritation and infection. 
For some reason, I thought your dog is 9 years old.


----------

